# Denzel Washington & Jeremy Piven - Watch LA Lakers vs Houston Rockets @ NBA basketball playoffs, Staples Center, LA 12.05.2009 x3



## Tokko (14 Mai 2009)

​
*Thx to Anuhea*


----------

